# Fireline Original VS Sufix Braid



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not a Power Pro guy so I was wondering what's the better of the two if you might run into some structure on the bottom (tree limbs, weeds/grass, ect) . I know the original FireLine is fused so does that make it more abrasion resistant that traditional braid? 

I know there's plenty of PP guys here but I've tried it and don't care for it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use PP and Suffix when I can get it around here. I actually like Suffix better than Power pro. I have never used Fireline so I can't comment on that.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Went with the Sufix. 25 more yards plus I think it'll cast better and won't bleed all over everything like the Fireline does. Hopefully. 

Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nah it bleeds as well, just like PP. But it does cast smoother.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Had suffix on three of my rods,just to give it a try,because the diameter was a little smaller than the old fireline... Cast nice,although the fireline cast good as well.. Color went fairly quick.. Had a couple of breakoffs this past season,and had never had them before.. I usually check my stuff pretty closely making sure no frays of nicks in the line.. The breakoffs were coming from where the bend of the line is on the end guide when you store your rod.. Only had two breakoffs,but that was enough for me to decide to pull it off all my reels and put fireline back on there,since the problem never happened with fireline.. 

In other words,jmo,it doesn't hold up as well...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. I guess I'll see and if I have any problems I'll get a spool of Fireline.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I've never had PP or sufix bleed on me before. I have heard that there was a red PP that when it fist came out it bled. I use the moss green.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I know a few guys that use PP only. Lately tho there has been a breakage issue on the beach rods, but not on plug and jig rods. We have determined that it must be abrasion from sand and shells in the surf... just an opinion.

So all the surf rods are back to mono and the problem has gone away.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

for me i use:
fireline original for boat fishing only.
fireline braid for surfcasting.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishman said:


> I've never had PP or sufix bleed on me before. I have heard that there was a red PP that when it fist came out it bled. I use the moss green.


The only colors that have not bled on me in Power Pro is yellow and white.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a 150 yard spool of 30# Sufix Braid, it filled my BG15 up without any extra backing. I put 15 feet of 14# Tri+ just to back it with something. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Power Pro bleeding*

Here is my Baitrunner 4500 that was spooled with 17lb suffix and 50lb PP in the moss green You can see that it bled.


----------

